# For those unafraid of lifting weights....



## Shimmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's a 4 day split workout you may be interested in. 

Day 1: Back and biceps (erector spinae, lats, etc. + biceps brachii)
Seated row, dumbell row, pulldown, deadlift, good-mornings, bicep curl, dumbell curl*, cable curl, hammer curl*, seated curl



Day 2: Legs (quads, hamstrings, calves, glutes, shins)
Squats, front squats, lunges, sissy squats, straight deadlift, leg curl, standing calf raise

Day 3: Shoulders and triceps (delts, triceps brachii, forearms)
Military press, dumbell flaps, upright row, rear cable delt, skull crusher, dumbell extensions, kickbacks. 


Day 4: Chest and stomach (pecs + abs)
Bench, incline bench, pec decs, dumbell bench, flies, leg raise, incline sit-up


Keep in mind, lifting weights does NOT mean you will become a body builder overnight. You (especially you females) have to specifically train for that, and it won't happen without a specific plan. 

Low weights with high reps will give you little strength, but increase your endurance. 
High weights with low reps will give you greater strength, but less endurance.
Personally, I aim for a middle ground between the two. 

If you're going to slack, slack with your exercise regimen and not your nutrition. No one can build muscle from thin air and *there is no way of turning accumulated fat into muscle*.
When you weight train you are breaking your muscle fibres, telling your body that they are too weak for your lifestyle. And as your body repairs itself it will make those very muscles a little bit stronger each time. But you need to provide the right kind of material for your body to use. Exercising and not eating right can ultimately even do more harm than good.
To build muscle: consume more energy than your body requires and try eating approximately 1,8 grams of protein for each kilogram of your body weight. 

Without lipo:
There is no such thing as spot reduction.
There's no such thing as spot reduction.
Spot reduction doesn't exist.
You can't spot reduce.

In my experience the best form of cardio is HIIT, alternating walking and sprinting. I have a jacked up knee so I can't jog/run without it swelling up like a balloon, but I can sprint and walk alternately without ill effects. In addition to this routine, I climb at least 3 times a week.


This isn't comprehensive, but it's a start.


----------



## liv (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Her
In my experience the best form of cardio is HIIT, alternating walking and sprinting. I have a jacked up knee so I can't jog/run without it swelling up like a balloon, but I can sprint and walk alternately without ill effects. In addition to this routine, I climb at least 3 times a week.


This isn't comprehensive, but it's a start._

 
Thanks for the workout!  I've been wanting to get on a schedule for using weights, I just had no idea where to start. 

And have you ever tried rowing, Shimmer?  It's low impact, so it might not agitate your knee.  My aunt has a bum knee and she can row with no problems.  She does wear one of those flexible neoprene-type brace on it though.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2008)

I have, but I don't have a rowing machine in my home. 
And, rotator cuffs don't like rowing, it seems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is my playground.


----------



## liv (Feb 26, 2008)

My brain hurts just looking at that.  It looks medieval, like the machine on The Princess Bride.  I think that's the sleep deprivation talking. =]

That's too bad rowing hurts your shoulders, I love it far more than running or the elliptical.  Different strokes for different folks, I suppose. (pun intended)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 26, 2008)

Very informative post.  Thank you.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_My brain hurts just looking at that.  It looks medieval, like the machine on The Princess Bride.  I think that's the sleep deprivation talking. =]

That's too bad rowing hurts your shoulders, I love it far more than running or the elliptical.  Different strokes for different folks, I suppose. (pun intended)_

 
It's a weight machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And punching bag station. And free weights and treadmill. 


I'm fixing my shoulder in two and a half weeks anyway, so that's 4 months of rehab in my future. =/


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 26, 2008)

*Question: You say you can't 'spot reduce'...which, IS true. BUT, let's say one has some lumps n' bumps 'back there', won't they pretty much go away if you get fit..I mean like, really fit. Denise Austin fit. Let's say you're watching your caloric/fat intake...Doing cardio everyday (good, solid cardio), doing weight training (free, machine, etc.) every other day, and, say...swimming (like me...I do all those, plus swim up to two hours a day), and Pilates or Yoga..Won't your body get so fit, tight, and taught, that those lumps n' bumps will eventually go away?? It'd look pretty silly seeing someone w/ an incredible (we'll use Denise Austin's body again for example) figure, then, they turn around, and there's lumpy fat!!!  What say you about this question...???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 26, 2008)

That's a pretty good workout.  I'm all about cardio and I don't mind weights, per se, I would just rather do Yoga 3 times/week.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Question: You say you can't 'spot reduce'...which, IS true. BUT, let's say one has some lumps n' bumps 'back there', won't they pretty much go away if you get fit..I mean like, really fit. Denise Austin fit. Let's say you're watching your caloric/fat intake...Doing cardio everyday (good, solid cardio), doing weight training (free, machine, etc.) every other day, and, say...swimming (like me...I do all those, plus swim up to two hours a day), and Pilates or Yoga..Won't your body get so fit, tight, and taught, that those lumps n' bumps will eventually go away?? It'd look pretty silly seeing someone w/ an incredible (we'll use Denise Austin's body again for example) figure, then, they turn around, and there's lumpy fat!!!  What say you about this question...???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Completely depends on the person and her genetics. Women are more predisposed to cellulite than men are, which is why I say 'her'.

To answer your question, as over all body fat lowers and fitness increases, the lumps and bumps _should _decrease but if they've been there for awhile they may be there to stay without intervention like lipo.  

For example, my butt is never going to be as smooth as Fergie's.  I can drop down to a size 0 and be in the best shape of my life, and my butt is still going to have some jiggle. It's just how I'm made.


----------

